# Take a gander



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

This is an apartment complex that i got offered to bid on. I think a truck with 8ft blade and a skidsteer with 8ft box should be able to do this is 3hr with 2-4inch snowfall?? Anyone have any suggestions as to how long for walks, figure a 2stage blower and 2 shovels.Maybe 500-800lbs to do walks?? Salt for lot, i'm thinking a ton to do main aisles/drives and another ton to salt everything. Any imput or suggestions??

I don't see alot of places to put snow, i'm thinking it has to go where it's black.

Thanks


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Not to be critical, but...IMO you are so far out of bounds on what it will take to do this place, it's blowing my mind! How the hell are you gonna get all the snow to the black areas? There will be cars everywhere, you'll have to make multiple trips back to get everything clean. A 2-stage blower and 2 shovels and you'll be doing the walks for 3-4 hrs.
Time to re-think this one.


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

Skid with a box won't take the snow back there?? Pick-up pushing aisles/parking spots out and box running circles stacking snow?? A local company did a place twice as big as this with 2 skids and 2 trucks and have had the account since 2000ish


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Theshoemaker;1062950 said:


> Skid with a box won't take the snow back there?? Pick-up pushing aisles/parking spots out and box running circles stacking snow?? A local company did a place twice as big as this with 2 skids and 2 trucks and have had the account since 2000ish


Not to be critical but have you ever pushed snow with a skid before??


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes,did a semi dealership last 3 seasons


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

What is the "not to be critical" part??


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Theshoemaker;1062959 said:


> What is the "not to be critical" part??


I didnt want to come across as a dick i guess, there is just a lot of area to pick up a lot of snow if you only want to stack where you have marked. It seems you would be back tracking a ton more than it is worth in my opinion.


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

there really isn't alot of places to put snow without blocking sidewalks. What equipment would you suggest??


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

I also plan on being there from the time there is pushable snow until it subsides, really wont have much chance to accumulate alot.


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

What part of cleveland is it in....(snowbelt or non-snowbelt),, there is not a lot of places to put snow and at night you probally can figure cars in every parking spot. most apartment complexes i use to do wre notoriously cheap.. be careful, you may be able to use a quad for some of the sidewalks also ... good luck


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks, non-snowbelt north west area.


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

it looks to me like a lot of back dragging in two parts (right center of the map) what is there expectations on salt, how much , how often...you can control some accumilation that way. i think where the snow is going to go is your main issue.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

the skid with a 8 ft pusher isn't going to a) stack the snow very high and being that you are limited on grass space, you may want to negotiate removal terms now and b) going to take a while to move one pusher full at a time to stack. 

no question that you can plow this with one pick up and one skid, but i think it's going to take you more than 3 hours...to be honest. I would add another pick up or else try and add a backhoe.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

3 hrs seems low. back dragging takes a lot of time yet. I would get a loader or backhoe in there to push some of the snow towards the ends or atleast so you can stack it high. Alot of cars are going to always be there so figure that in your time.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

I have to agree, the time required with the equipment listed is way to low.

Some of the pushes require going the entire length of the complex to get to the black stacking area.

I lived in a complex like this a while back and it was done with a pickup cutting everything in to the center of all the main drives and a loader with a box pushing it all the way to the stacking areas.

I have no idea what the pay is like here or the size of the lot other than what I can guess from the picture.

My company is does much larger commercial work so I tend to think of everything in loaders so my opinion may be one sided.


----------

